# 03 style !!!



## le chapelier fou (21 Mai 2002)

Ce sujet est réservé aux membres du 03 style.

Bon alors c'est quoi ce merdier, Mr l'homme Tronc ? !!!


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

C'est quoi le 03 style???


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*C'est quoi le 03 style???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bin c'est pas comme chez moi, ici c'est le 02 style!!


----------



## Xav' (21 Mai 2002)

Amis de la censure, bonjour !
Si vous ne respectez pas la règle "03 only", vous serez purement est simplement éradiqués  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce message prendra effet sous peu


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

bin c'est pas comme chez moi, ici c'est le 02 style!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Celà prouve bien qu'on est les plus forts...

Kesk'il a fait encore l'aut' déb' ?


----------



## le chapelier fou (22 Mai 2002)

l'espece de truc imberbe à fait cavalier seul tout le week-end, genre marmotte au bord de la rupture d'anévrisme. Pas un coup de fil, rien !

mais bon, le week-end n'a pas était trop mauvais...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2002)

Je sors d'une soirée SM dans la boîte à outils que toi y a deux semaines : je suis complètement sourdingue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était biem alors ? parce que moi c'était mortel 12 !
C'est tout petit cette boîte ! impressionnant.
Tiens, le barbu à du taf', dans une boutique correspondant à son pédigré de plombier-zingeur. Il a commencé ce matin.
Il a brouté le Docteur K tout le week-end, genre ça fait déjà un an qu'il y bosse et il connaît déjà tout le monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jim cherche à faire comme dans l'infanterie : tirailleur. et ton homonyme... ben... rien


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Mon rendez-vous "outil" fut fantastique, pas moins de 3 écrans    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Sinon, il y avait une multitude de membres du 03 style dans les rangs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu retourne dans ta caverne ce week-end ?

[23 mai 2002 : message édité par le chapelier fou]


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Tiens je viens de voir le Doc K, il avait mangé sa couette ce matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Mon rendez-vous "outil" fut fantastique, pas moins de 3 écrans     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Nous on est sorti tous avec les oreilles en choux-fleur !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Tu retournes dans ta caverne ce week-end ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, les chiens passent mais la caravane est aux aboies !

Ce week-end sera un week-end tirelire...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Tiens je viens de voir le Doc K, il avait mangé sa couette ce matin   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Même après trois litres de goudron dans le cornet ?-)


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Je vois que tu viens de passer l'aspirateur


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

Ouaip, reste encore quelques moutons... mais on fera avec.


----------



## le chapelier fou (23 Mai 2002)

Pas de problèmes, je me suis déjà entrainé avec des cariboux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## le chapelier fou (25 Mai 2002)

Les moutons tentent de nous suivre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2002)

Ne suis pas les consignes, reste en Ferrari...

Sinon, le barbu travaille depuis mardi : le Docteur K va avoir droit à toutes les histoires et potins débiles ce week-end ?

Quoi de neuf du côté du "Nouveau Glacier" ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Vous n'avez rien d'autre à foutre jeunes gens ?-)


----------



## Amok (28 Mai 2002)

Excusez moi d'arriver si tard. J'appliquais un platre sur un coquelicot que le vent a cassé. Entre ca et les problèmes ophtalmologiques du crabe je ne sais plus où preter de la tête.


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Mai 2002)

Bon, après une réunion stanhomme au QG de campagne-biture, la décision de la création du site du 03 Style a été voté à l'unanimité par deux de ses membres (c'est beau la démocratie, vous ne trouvez pas !(?)!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) .

Il devrai être en ligne pour les festivités de cette été


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Ah Ah Ah!
Bonjour mes p'tits Loulou !
Je me suis décidé à sortir de mon forum "cuite" pour aller sur ..... un autre forum"cuite" puisqu'il s'agit du tout jeune mais non moins célèbre "03 stye"!
Le monde nous envie , les japonaises hurlent des trucs du genre "nous aussi on veut l'BerryBar" , les tribus animistes de centre-amérique rentrent en transe à la simple prononciation de ce chiffre magique qui fait que le jus de string de vierge est aussi bon depars cheu nous (chui vulgaire là) :"03" !!!!
ô ,03 je ne serais de crier tes vertues sur les toits , les resto-routes et les vieilles: nous venons du ce coin du monde ou la bière a vu le jour dans le chauderon du druide magique dont le nom est inscrit sur tous les bons Pak! .....Moi!
L'homme tronc a inveté tout ce qui est étiliquement bon pour ton foie!

Bon trève de divagation à la mort moi l'jonc!
Hello donc à tous les 03 stylers , le Xav', le Chapo au chocolat ,La femme à barbe un peu pale (jeu de mot) ,et son complice l'homme qui bronse super vite (stp Jim, promets moi qu'on construira une palmeraie sur Star Wars Galaxies! après tout je suis qu'un p'tit padawan du 03 style moi)

Bon ben sinon, Rod, je tente de faire un joile dessin de poupouf , on vais faire un truc qui tue t'inquietes pas !
Bon ben promis je repasse demain , pour de nouvelle aventure 03


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Au fait vous avez vu comment qu'il super long message!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Hé!J'avais po vu!
J'AI UNE ETOILE!
WOUAH J'AI MON ETOILE!
J'SUIS PLUS UN P'TIT PADAWAN A 2 BALLES!
GENIAL J'AVANCE UN PEU PLUS CHAQUE JOUR DANS LA CONNAISSANCE DE LA FORCE!
Super ! Et ben là chui bien content!
Ah ! note pour tous les gens qui ne sont "03 style" , nous sommes des pratiquants de la force...et y en a certain qui sont po mauvais du tout!

J'ai meme entendu dire que Xav' fait voler des vieilles pour leurs faire traverser la route ,et que Le Chapelier Fou a reussi à faire dévier la trajectoire d'une mangouste en pleine course....mais y veulent po m'y apprendre!
M'en fout je leurs apprendrais pas mon truc de Jedi pour faire mousser une Valstar chaude!


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

attention à ne pas basculer du côté obscur car un jour tu te réveilles avec des étoiles bleues


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Mais alors si j'ai bien compris , tout est dans l'appreciation de l'énergie lattante en toutes choses!
C'est ça .....hein ?
Hein alors c'est ça ou c'est pas ça , faut m'le dire!
Alors c'est ça !
................................. c'est ça oui ou non?!
Bon c'est ça alors?! Hein !
Bon ben j'vais m'coucher!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Viendras un jour ou ce forum serait le plus grand de toute la Galaxie que meme Jabba le Hutt pourras pas faire mieux (et pis c'est po la peine qu'il appelle son BoBBa Fett , nous on l'attend........enfin pas moi mais eu oui , Hein les gars !)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Hé salut alèm!
T'avais po vu !
Dis moi.........t'es "03 style" ou pas ?!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Super!
Grace à moi , on est à la page 2!
Je fais des super progrès!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















   (vous avez remarqué j'aime bien les smilie langue)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Bon , plus je veille et plus je comprends ......ou je crois comprendre.......je sais pas ................................parceque le Rangcor , il est pas sensible à la force, mais le Wookie , si......ou c'est l'inverse.........ché plus!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*le Rangcor , il est pas sensible à la force, mais le Wookie , si*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mais si c'est ça ! chui bete , l'inverse serait fortement ennuyeux!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Le pire c'est que suis tout seul et que je m'amuse comme un con!





 mais bon, chui seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ............mais quand meme chui content!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En fait je pense que les autres "03 stylers" vont se faire chier à me relire!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'm'en fout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis qu'un padawan...........s'il ya litige , faut voir avec mon maitre ( au fond de la cantina.....le mec qui bronze super vite avec un droïde de protocole qui boit du chocolat lol   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Bon ben j'vais vraiment m'coucher!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

Bon , juste un petit dernier histoire d'abuser.......là je pense que j'ai bien abusé!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*là je pense que j'ai bien abusé!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah oui j'ai quand meme bien abusé hi hi! oh oh!


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Mai 2002)

Toi, tu as bu trop de whouile hier, c'est pas bien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour ce qui est des smilies, je préfère le "ultrabright" fraicheur menthol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Attention week-end prochain opération dans les bois (si on n'a pas un temps à marcher en botte "aigle" )

à tout à l'heure je repasse


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*à tout à l'heure je repasse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça tombe bien je viens de faire une lessive, je peux te filer mes chemises à faire?


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Mai 2002)

Tu es jaloux de mon "Minidou"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  ???


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Tu es jaloux de mon "Minidou"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la dernière fois que tu m'as parlé de ton Minidou, je l'ai senti passer celui-là et il était peut-être doux mais il n'était pas si mini que cela!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*J'ai meme entendu dire que Xav' fait voler des vieilles pour leurs faire traverser la route...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'ai effectivement déposé le brevet de la chatapulte...

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*M'en fout je leurs apprendrais pas mon truc de Jedi pour faire mousser une Valstar chaude !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah si, dis-le nous !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Alleeeez.... s'tep' !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

la dernière fois que tu m'as parlé de ton Minidou, je l'ai senti passer celui-là et il était peut-être doux mais il n'était pas si mini que cela!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est qu'il a de grosses savonnettes Chapelier...


----------



## alèm (28 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*

C'est qu'il a de grosses savonnettes Chapelier...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et des petites clochettes qui moussent?


----------



## le chapelier fou (28 Mai 2002)

je sens que je suis en train de faire des envieux


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*
C'est qu'il a de grosses savonnettes*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non ça va pas .... on est pas sur www.LaBiteADudule.com!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*petites clochettes qui moussent?   *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah ben vraiment c'est du beau tout ça ....faut que je m'absente un p'tit peu pour que ça parte en live !

Bon ben sinon bonjour à tous!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*

Ah si, dis-le nous !!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Alleeeez.... s'tep' !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Bon ben si tu insistes je vais te donner un indice: c'est un vieux Jedi à barbe qui m'a appris cette technique!

Au fait Chapelier , qui c'est qui filme ce week end dans les bois?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

J'ai une question à tout les "03 stylers" !
Comment définiriez vous le "03 style"?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

Bon ben en fait je laisse un message pour que notre si beau forum soit au top!

Allez , ce soir je vais rematter L'épisode 2! voilà

A bon entendeur salut!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

Au fait je recherche un conseillé culinaire pour un breefing gastronomique d'avant séance de cinoche (histoire de ne pas etre trop lourd , trop baloné , d'avoir trop sommeil...)!
Merci de me répondre dans la minute, j'hésite entre des pates carbo ou une salade au bleu , mais si vous avez d'autres idées bien de chez "03 style" faites moi un signe (mais pas de trop loin histoire que je le vois bien )


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2002)

Oups: doublé! scuzi!

[28 mai 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*J'ai une question à tout les "03 stylers" !
Comment définiriez vous le "03 style"?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme l'homme étron : c'est du vent!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

Ah non ça c'est pas une réponse!


XAV' , le monsieur là il est pas cool


XAV'  Action!   fait quelque chose...........quelqu'un à osé critiquer le "03 style"


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2002)

Homme étron, ne rêve pas: xav ne va pas intervenir... Lui et moi utilisons le même anus artificiel, ca créé des liens....


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Homme étron, ne rêve pas: xav ne va pas intervenir... Lui et moi utilisons le même anus artificiel, ca créé des liens....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui mais qui le porte?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







vous avec une garde partagée?


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2002)

Oui, et nous le prétons lorsque certains ont la gueule de bois et rêvent d'avoir un nouvel organe pour poster sur Mac G!


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Oui, et nous le prétons lorsque certains ont la gueule de bois et rêvent d'avoir un nouvel organe pour poster sur Mac G!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

des noms?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Homme étron, ne rêve pas: xav ne va pas intervenir... Lui et moi utilisons le même anus artificiel, ca créé des liens....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

AH Oui!

Ok peut etre, mais parle lui du "Rond point des eleves" , qui tu ne connais surement pas!


Bon en fait étant donné que vous avez un truc en commun (et pas des moindre) , ben je te considère comme un pote... car les amis de Xav' sont mes amis....et un p'tit se  doit d'etre un prospecteur de paix!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*

et un p'tit se  doit d'etre un prospecteur de paix!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


euh......un p'tit jedi évidement!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

bon ben comme il fait nuit et que comme d'hab choui tout seul, je laisse un ch'tite bafouille pour mes potes qui prennent la relève le matin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En fait il faudrait me dire quand vous passez svp!


ET PIS BONJOUR


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc bouffé aux piverts:
un p'tit se  doit d'etre un prospecteur *de paix* !  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

T'es sur de l'orthographe ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[29 mai 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

Pour ce qui est du cameraman, je pense que vous même Mr tronc serait parfait pour effectuer cette tâche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, je constate qu'il devient de plus en plus difficile de contenier les non 03 style en dehors de thread.

Il ne peuvent pas s'empêcher de tomber sous notre charme


----------



## alèm (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
* Il ne peuvent pas s'empêcher de tomber sous notre charme   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'aime le piti _gling gling_ que ton chapeau fait pendant l'amour, c'est tout! Va pas imaginer plus!


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

Laisse moi douter, vieux cochon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*Bon ben si tu insistes je vais te donner un indice: c'est un vieux Jedi à barbe qui m'a appris cette technique !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le grand Visage Pâle barbu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*Comment définiriez vous le "03 style"?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

"Ouais, plein..."

C'est comme ça... à Montluçon !


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

Quelle couleur la barbe ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*Au fait je recherche un conseillé culinaire pour un breefing gastronomique d'avant séance de cinoche (histoire de ne pas etre trop lourd , trop baloné , d'avoir trop sommeil...)!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Que penses-tu d'un bon Bernadette en fricassé, émincé et servi avec des aucout' frit ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Homme étron, ne rêve pas: xav ne va pas intervenir...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si, si... je peut le faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Lui et moi utilisons le même anus artificiel, ca créé des liens....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est à toi les hém......., là ?


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

Si vous voulez on peut l'accompagner d'un peu de caribou, il doit m'en rester un bout coller sur la calandre avant


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*Bon en fait étant donné que vous avez un truc en commun (et pas des moindre) , ben je te considère comme un pote... car les amis de Xav' sont mes amis....et un p'tit se  doit d'etre un prospecteur de paix!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>












On va se faire une p'tite soirée au rond point un de ses quatre homme tronc... t'inquiètes !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Quelle couleur la barbe ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Plutôt couleur Kilkenny


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

Et la barbichette, comment c'est passée sa semaine de taf ???


----------



## le chapelier fou (29 Mai 2002)

mince alors, mais qu'est ce qui la fait souffrir


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*mince alors, mais qu'est ce qui la fait souffrir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Le travail pardi ! Tu sais, c'est pas facile comme taf'...

Et tu sais c'qu'on dit :
"Père Noêl en Avril, c'est déjà pas facile !
Mais Père Noël en Mai, tout est à recommencer !"


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Mai 2002)

ne vient pas mettre le père noël là dedans, il a bien assez d'ennui en ce moment, vas pas le bousculer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais il fait quoi en fait "ZZ top" comme taf


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Son taf' "normal", il fait ce qu'il cherchait depuis 1 an : débosselage de canards et fraisage de yahourts Yoplait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par le chapelier fou:
*Et la barbichette, comment c'est passée sa semaine de taf ???   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas trop mal, mais elle a mal à ses petits petons...


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Mai 2002)

cool   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Il en a même profité pour s'offrir un Maux d'Èm aux débris... Vacances à Hawaï garanties  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il devrait déjà avoir atteris parmi nous


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Mai 2002)

Ca c'est une bonne nouvelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il sait où attérir en arrivant j'espère


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

S'ils se fient à ses instruments, c'est pas gagné...

Mais le fil d'Ariane devrait logiquement le conduire dans ces contrées. (même si en ce moment, il préfère le parler félin aux blah-blah de la place publique antique)


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Mai 2002)

Et toi, comment ça va, ça s'arrange c'est petite tracasserie ??


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2002)

Trois protagonistes, deux mains : je ne sais par où commencer à baffer... et en plus ils tendent l'autre joue et se renvoi l'ordonnance pour une gifle.

Je commence vraiment à perdre patience et à m'énerver maintenant &gt;:-E

Et toi ? koi 2 9 ?


----------



## le chapelier fou (31 Mai 2002)

Tout va bien, sauf le taf (c'est chiant)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

Bon ben je vois que plus ça va plus ça part en live!
Et je peux pas répondre à tout le monde en faisant des "quote"....ya trop de messages!
Il y a eu pas mal de bonne réponse :
En ce qui concerne ta réponse Xav' , oui il s'agit bel et bien du visage pale barbu!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*

Que penses-tu d'un bon Bernadette en fricassé, émincé et servi avec des aucout' frit ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>














 alors là , pour faire plus diétetique, Monsieur Bocuz et Monsieur Loizo, vas falloir vous frotter le fion bien comme il faut!

On va dire , pour etre un peu plus élégant, que c'est du "Fricassé de Mytho à la crème de fesse acompagnée de garniture de jambe en bois"!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

Mais en parlant de ça pourquoi ne pas s'faire un p'tit forum super privé rien que sur ces 2 protagonistes histoire de se poiler un peu!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

Juste un p'tit message pour le Chapelier fou:

Le 8 juin , gros du QQZ comme au bon vieux temps , pour squattage intensif de teuf commentrienne!!!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

Question pour Xav' et le Chapelier fou:
c'est quoi vos horaires de passage sur ce forum?(m'en souviens plus...)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*En ce qui concerne ta réponse Xav' , oui il s'agit bel et bien du visage pale barbu!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pouvez répéter la questioooooon ???

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*pour faire plus diétetique, Monsieur Bocuz et Monsieur Loizo, vas falloir vous frotter le fion bien comme il faut !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu sais... je les ais toujours trouvé suspects ces mecs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Surtout Aïkido-man-man.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*pourquoi ne pas s'faire un p'tit forum super privé rien que sur ces 2 protagonistes histoire de se poiler un peu !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

On est pas bien ici ?

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*Le 8 juin , gros du QQZ comme au bon vieux temps , pour squattage intensif de teuf commentrienne !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Y a une fête à Commentry ??? déconne...

(on me dit jamais rien à moi...)

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*C'est quoi vos horaires de passage sur ce forum ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ça dépend, mais en général, c'est au moment où tu es censé être en cours


----------



## le chapelier fou (31 Mai 2002)

Je suis généralement sur les forums de 8h à 16h...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ce qui est de la pelle du 8 juin, je fais passer le mot dès aujourd'hui, passe moi un coups de pone cette après midi (vers 15h)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

T'es encore sur le forum là!
Est-ce t'as vu la bonne blague de foot!

Super la France , on s'dégonfle les chevilles et on y r'tourne!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par L'homme tronc:
*T'es encore sur le forum là!
Est-ce t'as vu la bonne blague de foot!

Super la France , on s'dégonfle les chevilles et on y r'tourne!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

David Barrier ne jouais pas ? alors j'm'en fous...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

Ben dis donc ya plus grans sur le "03 style"!!!!!
Vous faites la greve


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

Non, non, je suis là...

Mais raconte-nous ton week-end dans le 03-style !-)


----------



## le chapelier fou (4 Juin 2002)

Laisses tomber, il a merdouiller samedi quelque chose de bien,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Tu as intéret à te rattrapper le week-end prochain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mon bonhomme tronc


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Juin 2002)

Kénéssékévouhavéfoutu ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2002)

il est de retour!!!
Le plus bronzé des wookies (chuis con ça se voi pas sous les poils).

m'enfin je vois que tout n'est pas austère dans le 03 style vous vous preparez une petite teuf avec demi curaçao et tout et tout.


----------



## le chapelier fou (7 Juin 2002)

merde, j'ai encore oublié mon autobronsant, bon je reviens


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Juin 2002)

Oula oula oulala, oula oula oulala, oula oula oulala, oula oula oulala...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2002)

J'en ai vu des forums pourris, mais celui-là bas tous les records (même s'il est vrai que CdS n'a jamais fait aucun forum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Même celui de Super-Secretaire est mieux foutu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Donc, je vais pourrir les Forums de MontluWeb et vous êtes les bienvenus


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*

Celà prouve bien qu'on est les plus forts...

Kesk'il a fait encore l'aut' déb' ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

vous aveze tout a fais raison prof' virgul' nous vaincrons


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2002)

Non, c'est Professeur Xav', tu mélanges déjà tout !-)))

C'est une agréable surprise de te voir, vieux barbu !

Ici, c'est 03 Style, alors comment qu'c'est-y qu'ça va ?-)


----------



## le chapelier fou (17 Juin 2002)

Et hop, notre intégriste est parmis nous, ça va chi..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2002)

AMEN !!!


----------



## le chapelier fou (18 Juin 2002)

On est presque au complet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Juin 2002)

Presque...

Et par intermittence.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Virgul':
*Presque...

Et par intermittence.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bonjour les fous la journee n'a pas etait trop dure 
si c le cas vous pouriez peut etre me dire pourquoi dans les entreprises *les chefs soit tous cons*


----------

